# Nationalities in Cairo



## Ms desert

How many people live in Cairo?
What are the most predominant nationalities?


----------



## MaidenScotland

I would suggest that you go to every countries embassy in Cairo and look on their website and see how many nationals they have registered... 

We are not here to do research for you...


----------



## Ms desert

MaidenScotland said:


> I would suggest that you go to every countries embassy in Cairo and look on their website and see how many nationals they have registered...
> 
> We are not here to do research for you...


Cheer up girl!!!

Do you ever respond to what people ask??


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ms desert said:


> Cheer up girl!!!
> 
> Do you ever respond to what people ask??





depends on how they ask.


----------



## Sonrisa

The most predominiant nationality in cairo is Egyptian,. After that, there is a grat mix of nationalities, many from africa, lots of chinese, mainly well off european and american exptriates, rich arabs, sirian refugees, lebanese entrepeneurs, filipino maids...


----------



## Ms desert

haha!!! rich Arabs

gracias paisana!


----------



## hurghadapat

Ms desert said:


> How many people live in Cairo?
> What are the most predominant nationalities?



This a forum for ex-pats to help ex-pats with info about living in the country....so i would suggest that you google your question where i am sure you will find the answer.


----------



## canuck2010

There are a few Canadians around too.


----------



## TRother

Hi canuck2010, I apologize to everyone else...I was hoping to send a private message but just signed up and don't see how to do so. I'm a recent Canadian graduate, considering an 8 month internship in Egypt. Was wondering if you could provide some insights? If you're able to privately message me I'm sure I can figure out from there how to reply. Thank you!


----------



## txlstewart

You have to have made at least 5 posts prior to having PM privileges.


----------



## TRother

Ah, thank you!


----------



## Homeless

TRother said:


> Hi canuck2010, I apologize to everyone else...I was hoping to send a private message but just signed up and don't see how to do so. I'm a recent Canadian graduate, considering an 8 month internship in Egypt. Was wondering if you could provide some insights? If you're able to privately message me I'm sure I can figure out from there how to reply. Thank you!



Egypt is a hell hole. Repeating myself, I can not in good conscious advise anyone of going to Egypt for any reason whatsoever. 

My views are as follows, to live in Egypt, if even for a short time, you will need to have so very little care for manners, moral values and moral justice and be willing to risk your life as you may be, at any moment, hit by a car, bike or other vehicle. 
You should not get ill and if you do you have a better chance of survival if you do not seek medical assistance. 
Be willing to get ripped off every moment of every day. And most of all you need to lose all ability to reason.

Many, strangely enough, are able to do that for whatever reason; maybe they have to. But what is even stranger is that some actually like living in Egypt. I think these are the mentally ill ones. I hope one day they are cured and able to see the reality of Egypt.

I will also say this, that not speaking or understanding Arabic will be a great help in surviving Egypt. Understanding the language will allow you to know the real Egypt and the backward mentality that permeate the society. The hypocrisy and moral corruption may cause you to want to blow your head off.

One positive outcome of living in Egypt is that should you survive the experience, you will have a greater appreciation for western infidels 


Edit: I just read about describing Egypt/Egyptian in four words and since it is closed here is mine:


----------



## MaidenScotland

One of our posters was a recent intern in Cairo and she may be able to give you a better insight to how internship works however I do know she was not happy with the experience and left Cairo after six months saying to me I got to experience a different culture but work wise it was a waste of time.


----------



## marsaaaad

Reply to Homeless:
Everyone's entitled to their significant opinions.. however, insulting people who have oposing opinions (i.e. expats who actually like living in Egypt) is a bit premature, don't u think?

Thumbs up to everyone who can survive in a place outside their upbringing, and to those who enjoy it.. For all others, I hope u acheive enough strength to survive.. oh, and cussing at the natives of the country ur in, in their own language, is no way of showing Western decency!


----------



## Sonrisa

Marsaaaad, you have to admit that Homeless has a point though. I personally wouldnt advise anyone to come to live in Egypt right now too. The country is just too messed up, dirty, corrupt, poor and lets just say that moral and reasoning stardards are not ideal for someone who comes from society that is ruled with other norms.

Nevertheless, I and many of us had to learn to make it through all the differences and negatives, and once thats done, one can start to enjoy the benefits of living in Egypt.


----------



## alexvw

I really believe, that no one can give recommendations like that, one way or the other. I enjoy living in Cairo. Coming here was one of the best decisions we have made, and when we came two years ago our kids were 5 years and ten months old. But of course I see others who are miserable. It depends so much on individual personality, expectations, what you gain and lose by moving, where you come from. Why for God's sake can't we just let everyone make up their own mind about what makes them happy?!?


----------



## paolop

alexvw said:


> I really believe, that no one can give recommendations like that, one way or the other. I enjoy living in Cairo. Coming here was one of the best decisions we have made, and when we came two years ago our kids were 5 years and ten months old. But of course I see others who are miserable. It depends so much on individual personality, expectations, what you gain and lose by moving, where you come from. Why for God's sake can't we just let everyone make up their own mind about what makes them happy?!?


Agree totally, life is what you make it. It would be fair to say that we are not seeing Egypt at its best right now but you can still be happy here.


----------



## Qsw

Some people don't have personalities that can deal with challenges. A foreigner in Egypt has to be ready to face problems that aren't as apparent in say the U.S. There you get ripped off in more subtle ways like mechanics making up fake charges, shady loan officers scamming people, etc. In Egypt, the people who look to scam generally aren't subtle about it. There has always been enough good in Egypt for me to overlook the bad, though sometimes it gets hard.

These are facts of life in a developing country where people who are struggling are more widespread. People who are struggling will try their hardest to improve their economic status, and some will cross moral boundaries to do so. Of course there are many people who aren't struggling who will also cross moral boundaries, that's the same everywhere. It is the same in the U.S. and any other country. I won't go into my personal life but I've seen the same behavior in the U.S, and I'm sure it happens everywhere. That's not to excuse it, it's just a fact you have to deal with and work around.

If you treat living in Egypt like an adventure, and can prepare yourself against getting ripped off, then you'll have a much better time. Always carry change (pounds, 5,10,20,50 notes), if you're getting into a taxi make sure you know how much it costs on average, and arrange the price before you get in. That said, you need to have a good support network to refer to so you don't rely on luck when you need a service or product. 

I'm surprised that a post directly insulting Egyptians in the most childish manner possible hasn't had any action taken on it apparently. It's amusing to see someone talk about manners and reason and then go on to make sweeping generalizations and childish insults.


----------



## Homeless

Qsw said:


> Some people don't have personalities that can deal with challenges. A foreigner in Egypt has to be ready to face problems that aren't as apparent in say the U.S. There you get ripped off in more subtle ways like mechanics making up fake charges, shady loan officers scamming people, etc.


Agreed. And unfortunately we get ripped off in far worst ways that are legal and have come to be accepted as supply and demand or any other market terms.
I can go endlessly on the way we get ripped off by banks, lawyers insurance companies and the likes and the worst part is not the rip offs but the way they are sanctioned by government and in time tacitly accepted by the people. 
In that way we are very much like our counterparts in Egypt in the sense the we are heading in the wrong way. But the difference remains quite big.



Qsw said:


> These are facts of life in a developing country where people who are struggling are more widespread. People who are struggling will try their hardest to improve their economic status, and some will cross moral boundaries to do so. Of course there are many people who aren't struggling who will also cross moral boundaries, that's the same everywhere. It is the same in the U.S. and any other country. I won't go into my personal life but I've seen the same behavior in the U.S, and I'm sure it happens everywhere. That's not to excuse it, it's just a fact you have to deal with and work around.


I totally agree and I never claimed that they were inherently corrupt. I stated the facts as I see them. The same change happened in countries around the world as result of war, colonization, government corruption or many other reasons.
That does not change the facts on the ground. The people have become so corrupt even in their ability to judge their behavior or that of others.
I see no hope in improvement and a continued slide to the worst. I have no faith in the people's ability to sacrifice. Most don't understand the magnitude of the task.




Qsw said:


> If you treat living in Egypt like an adventure, and can prepare yourself against getting ripped off, then you'll have a much better time. Always carry change (pounds, 5,10,20,50 notes), if you're getting into a taxi make sure you know how much it costs on average, and arrange the price before you get in. That said, you need to have a good support network to refer to so you don't rely on luck when you need a service or product.


Sure if one goes there for a little adventure then by all means. Understand the risk and be prepared for the worst. But one should never even imagine that *life* is possible in Egypt. Those who are considering work, education or volunteer work should understand that it is a hell hole.




Qsw said:


> I'm surprised that a post directly insulting Egyptians in the most childish manner possible hasn't had any action taken on it apparently. It's amusing to see someone talk about manners and reason and then go on to make sweeping generalizations and childish insults.


Childish insult yes, sweeping generalization no. I do not know of a single Egyptian, living in Egypt who in any way resembles a "


----------



## MaidenScotland

Qsw said:


> Some people don't have personalities that can deal with challenges. A foreigner in Egypt has to be ready to face problems that aren't as apparent in say the U.S. There you get ripped off in more subtle ways like mechanics making up fake charges, shady loan officers scamming people, etc. In Egypt, the people who look to scam generally aren't subtle about it. There has always been enough good in Egypt for me to overlook the bad, though sometimes it gets hard.
> 
> These are facts of life in a developing country where people who are struggling are more widespread. People who are struggling will try their hardest to improve their economic status, and some will cross moral boundaries to do so. Of course there are many people who aren't struggling who will also cross moral boundaries, that's the same everywhere. It is the same in the U.S. and any other country. I won't go into my personal life but I've seen the same behavior in the U.S, and I'm sure it happens everywhere. That's not to excuse it, it's just a fact you have to deal with and work around.
> 
> If you treat living in Egypt like an adventure, and can prepare yourself against getting ripped off, then you'll have a much better time. Always carry change (pounds, 5,10,20,50 notes), if you're getting into a taxi make sure you know how much it costs on average, and arrange the price before you get in. That said, you need to have a good support network to refer to so you don't rely on luck when you need a service or product.
> 
> I'm surprised that a post directly insulting Egyptians in the most childish manner possible hasn't had any action taken on it apparently. It's amusing to see someone talk about manners and reason and then go on to make sweeping generalizations and childish insults.




Moderators are not on line 24/7 ..

People are entitled to their opinion and because it may not be the same as ours doesn't always make it an insult.


----------



## Qsw

Freedom of opinion is a right, but the last sentence in no way contributed to a useful discussion and was just intended for maximum offense. That was what I was referring to when I said it was insulting. 

I can understand why the actions of some people in Egypt would lead some people to get frustrated quickly. Getting ripped off no matter where you are can make you get angry quickly, and if you're not ready for it there is a minority in Egypt who are all to willing to exploit that, and they're not subtle about it either. 

Newcomers have to hear the good and the bad, that's for sure. But I can't imagine anybody of any nationality liking that sentence being applied to their nationality or country. Negative opinions and experiences should be shared, but I think that can still be done respectfully, and I think Homeless is capable of that judging by most of the content of her/his posts. 

I personally think there is enough good to deal with the problems.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Qsw said:


> Freedom of opinion is a right, but the last sentence in no way contributed to a useful discussion and was just intended for maximum offense. That was what I was referring to when I said it was insulting.
> 
> I can understand why the actions of some people in Egypt would lead some people to get frustrated quickly. Getting ripped off no matter where you are can make you get angry quickly, and if you're not ready for it there is a minority in Egypt who are all to willing to exploit that, and they're not subtle about it either.
> 
> Newcomers have to hear the good and the bad, that's for sure. But I can't imagine anybody of any nationality liking that sentence being applied to their nationality or country. Negative opinions and experiences should be shared, but I think that can still be done respectfully, and I think Homeless is capable of that judging by most of the content of her/his posts.
> 
> I personally think there is enough good to deal with the problems.




Sorry but I have to argue with .. there is a minority in Egypt who are willing to exploit. A foreigner in Egypt being ripped off is the norm..

I have lived here many many years in the same area and I am well known yet I still get ripped off although I must say my little corner shop and dentist are two areas where I pay Egyptian prices.. but that is the exception to the rule.


----------



## smsm42

Homless and Qsw

i think there is no need to argue there really..i mean each of you has their opinion which is to be respected..aside from the arabic words which have already been removed from the post in discussion here..

Homeless..it kinda saddens me hearing you talk about my country and its people like that but i still shall hear your words till the end and respect your opinion..i just wish that you would understand that there are actually good people here..people who would be happy to help you as a foreigner..who wouldn't ask for something in return..who wouldn't try to rip you off..and would do their best to represent their country in a good way..as to whether the % of corruption is MAX or Minimum i see no need to argue on that..still i won't deny that it exists

with all due respect to both of you


----------



## MaidenScotland

smsm42 said:


> Homless and Qsw
> 
> i think there is no need to argue there really..i mean each of you has their opinion which is to be respected..aside from the arabic words which have already been removed from the post in discussion here..
> 
> Homeless..it kinda saddens me hearing you talk about my country and its people like that but i still shall hear your words till the end and respect your opinion..i just wish that you would understand that there are actually good people here..people who would be happy to help you as a foreigner..who wouldn't ask for something in return..who wouldn't try to rip you off..and would do their best to represent their country in a good way..as to whether the % of corruption is MAX or Minimum i see no need to argue on that..still i won't deny that it exists
> 
> with all due respect to both of you




ahh it saddens me the way Egypt is portrayed but you have to ask who is to blame.. your fellow country men Last night on the plane I sat beside two lovely Spanish chaps who said to me, how can we stop being ripped off the minute we land and I had to tell them you can't stop it.

I bought my visa when I entered last night to be told the price was $15 US I told him I want to pay in local currency to be told I can't .. I told him I could, so he told me 97.38LE and I handed over 100 and waited for my change, and waited and waited but I did get it after I told him I wanted it.. lol


----------



## smsm42

lol..it is both ironic and regrettable..what happened with you at the airport..by coincidence me and my friends were talking about the same topic last night on facebook..here is a translation of what one girl said : 

"the One thing that really needs to change about tourism in Egypt is the way some people and merchants behave towards tourists..they are damaging tourism and ripping off the foreign people..one of those cases actually happened with me when i was with my foreign friends at the pyramids..same with taxi drivers..some people even harassing the tourists..get rid of all that and you will get excellent tourism..you already have one of the best touristic spots in the world"

you see..all i can say is a revolution just occurred here not too long ago..we the youth and young people are actually working towards fixing those problems..the problem is it will take us some time..coz the old peoples customs,habits,way of thinking needs to change..i dunno how long it will take for us to manage that but we are trying..

to sum it all up..there are people working actually towards improvement for a better life here for both Native and expat people "^^

PS : wish i could translate the whole discussion..but i could manage that part for now


----------



## MaidenScotland

If you have a good read through the forum you will see that we have said many many times that Egypt has to take touts etc in hand as they ruin it for tourists and the country.. Egypt has a terrible name for the way they rip off tourists.. just google it lol, 

To be honest I can't see any big changes in my lifetime.. unless of course you get rid of Inshaalah lol. I was out with an Egyptian friend in his car and I put my seat belt on and he told me no need for that, I told him.. yes there is as I don't do Inshaalah, he laughed.


----------



## smsm42

no need to google it i guess..XD

lol at the "inshaalah" event you mentioned..it is roughly translated into "God Willing" it is a really good word for muslims to use but..some people just use it to push things away that they don't wanna bother thinking of...
>>a bit irresponsible ya i know xD


----------



## Mohamed_Hani

TRother said:


> Hi canuck2010, I apologize to everyone else...I was hoping to send a private message but just signed up and don't see how to do so. I'm a recent Canadian graduate, considering an 8 month internship in Egypt. Was wondering if you could provide some insights? If you're able to privately message me I'm sure I can figure out from there how to reply. Thank you!


Surf this forum ,, you will find plenty of stuff around here ..


----------



## Qsw

smsm42 said:


> Homless and Qsw
> 
> i think there is no need to argue there really..i mean each of you has their opinion which is to be respected..aside from the arabic words which have already been removed from the post in discussion here..
> 
> Homeless..it kinda saddens me hearing you talk about my country and its people like that but i still shall hear your words till the end and respect your opinion..i just wish that you would understand that there are actually good people here..people who would be happy to help you as a foreigner..who wouldn't ask for something in return..who wouldn't try to rip you off..and would do their best to represent their country in a good way..as to whether the % of corruption is MAX or Minimum i see no need to argue on that..still i won't deny that it exists
> 
> with all due respect to both of you


Everybody has a right to their opinion, of course the problems mentioned exist. I just like to chime in every once in a while when I see insults like that on this forum. Egypt isn't right for everybody and some just don't want to deal with problems that aren't as apparent or widespread in developed countries. Otherwise I think negative opinions should be shared so newcomers to Egypt aren't taken by surprise.

As you mentioned, things are changing slowly, and maybe one day there will be a lot of regulation that prevents most of these problems from coming up.


----------

